# KS Tank



## n0ugh7_zw (26/7/15)

This looks kinda promising, dripper type vapor with a 7-8ml tank... looks kinda sweet too. 



and it looks like ToBeCo is on point!
http://www.angelcigs.com/tobeco-ks-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-1-1.html

Or for the authentic crowd.
http://holylandmods.com/product/ks-rta/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/7/15)

Yeah, saw this already, looks interesting, thought it would look great on my istick20w. I think there is already a thread on this, might be 2 lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> Yeah, saw this already, looks interesting, thought it would look great on my istick20w. I think there is already a thread on this, might be 2 lol


Oh woops... Mods please delete this if there is. 


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (26/7/15)

ah found both 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ks-rta.t10228/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-ks-rta-by-holy-land-mods.t12998/#post-243919

the more the merrier I suppose


----------



## kev mac (26/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> This looks kinda promising, dripper type vapor with a 7-8ml tank... looks kinda sweet too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like, might try the 1:1 clone, I've had success w/angel cigs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aviva (27/7/15)

7-8ml is big enough to many persons I think, of course including me and it looks particularly unusual. It's an interesting tank.


----------

